
Microsoft Hates My Name (Not Me, Just My Name) - zdw
http://garrett.damore.org/2016/05/microsoft-hates-my-name-not-me-just-my.html
======
mattkrea
I like to jump on the MS hate bandwagon pretty often but I did get a kick out
of the fact that you don't have an apostrophe in your domain name and I don't
see a complaint about it.

